# South Wales waiting list 2016



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello girls, I'm all new to this site, we are currently on the NHS waiting list for ivf-icsi at Cardiff Heath hospital, we have been waiting since end of May,and haven't heard a thing apart from ringing them and they don't give many answers, is there anyone in the same situation, or have been if so how long have you been waiting or did you wait?
Many thanks


----------



## ggjo79 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hiya,
I was in a similar situation to you.  We waited exactly 12 months from GP referral to see a consultant at the Heath for IVF, during which time I rang a few times but could only be told that we were on the list and should hear soon.
We saw the consultant in July last year and got the go-ahead for treatment only to be told it could be a further 9 months wait for treatment    
As it is, I received a phone a couple of weeks ago and we went in for our treatment plan yesterday!  So I believe waiting times may have improved somewhat  
I'm not sure what your position is, whether you've seen a consultant yet or not but hopefully you'll hear something soon.
Fingers crossed for you, big hugs  
xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

we first went on the list in 2012!
I'm finally starting treatment this month !!
our case has been quite complex however and i don't think this is the norm
the rules were 6 month wait from GP referal and another 18 months from treatement planning to starting treatement. so 2 years in total. 
but i beleive (hope) things have changed now
also when we were referred Neath hadn't opened yet. I believe this has alleviated waiting times alot

best of luck 
xx


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thankyou girls, we had good news today, spoke to them on the phone again and we will recieve an appointment for February  where abouts are you girls from? 😘


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's great hun! I'm so pleased for you 😁 wishing you lots of luck! Where in wales are you from?x


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

I was referred end of November and have initial appointment in two weeks. We ve been transferred to neath as waiting list is shorter. Can anyone prepare me for what happens at initial appointment?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow this waiting list has seriously cleared big time!!
when i was referred over 3 years ago i believe they were at their most stretched as they had stopped using BCRM but the Neath clinic hadn't yet opened.
this is great news

Gem i believe your initial appointment will go over any premiliary tests you have had done, then book in more tests, do some there on the day if possible and discuss the most appropriate form of treatment. 
it all depends of your diagnosis really
best of luck 
x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just wanted to wish you all luck with your cycles with WFI! I got referred July 2014, had first consultation August 2015, I then had treatment November 2015 and I'm pleased to say it was successful and I'm currently 12 weeks pregnant with twins! 
I got myself referred  to Neath Port Talbot, they seem to have less of a waiting list and from making the call to
get transfered and starting treatment well this took 7 days! 

Good luck ladies!! Xx


----------

